# Atlas Masons patent



## Screwtop (Dec 7, 2019)

I bought this jar to store my pottery pieces from Georgia in, but before I fill it up, I'd like to know how old it is. Dating a ball jar is super easy. All I need is one of them guides and that's it. I can't find much on this one, though it is pretty common.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 7, 2019)

This jar dates from around 1900-1910s.


----------

